# Hiromoto AS Group Buy #6.......???



## Dave Martell (Nov 20, 2011)

I just got word from Japan that I can do another Hiro AS group buy *IF* I get the order in to them before the holiday rush kicks in. They gave me one week for this. 

I won't be able to touch these knives until way after the holidays so keep that in mind.

Anyone interested or should I not bother?


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 20, 2011)

I think you should do a CN group buy.


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 21, 2011)

I can ask around at work.


----------



## Iceman91 (Nov 21, 2011)

I would be interested


----------



## Kyle (Nov 21, 2011)

Man, these always seem to happen so fast with very little notice.

What are the prices again? I know my dad would love a suji...


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 21, 2011)

What are the options? Petty, Santoku, 210/240 gyuto, 300 suji? Do they have any other knives in their AS line you could offer?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2011)

I can get (all western handles) petty (120 & 150mm), santoku (160 & 190mm), gyuto (180, 210, 240, 270, 300mm), sujihiki (300mm)


----------



## tk59 (Nov 21, 2011)

Are they gonna have the cool cladding?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2011)

tk59 said:


> Are they gonna have the cool cladding?



That's a crapshoot.....from order to order and from knife to knife I never know what to expect.


----------



## welshstar (Nov 21, 2011)

Im new to this could someone fill in the details of costs ? does Dave rehandle etc please


----------



## SpikeC (Nov 21, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> That's a crapshoot.....from order to order and from knife to knife I never know what to expect.



And that is what makes it so exciting!


----------



## qvindtar (Nov 21, 2011)

I have missed every one of these group buys without fail. I would be down for a 270 gyuto,


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2011)

Based on what I've heard here and in PM's I think it's a go.


----------



## jm2hill (Nov 21, 2011)

Dave, I know I shouldn't but the ones you have made so far looked great and the santoku sounds like it will be great too, so what were prices like again?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 22, 2011)

OK let's do this 

Please *CLICK HERE* for information on Hiro Group Buy #6


----------

